# storage of film positives?



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

curious as to how some of you ladies and gents store your printed film positives. (i reclaim screens and keep the film positive in case of re-order.) they are usually 15" by 22" or so, printed off a gerber edge. 

it'd be more cost effective, i think, to save these positives than to re-print them, considering my acetate and printing foil costs. 


any info's fantastic. thanks...


----------



## SLGProduction (Jun 10, 2007)

try Uline. We use the jumbo craft envolopes


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

nice, thank you.

the mailers will be perfect for not scratching the foil-printed postives, i just can't visualize how to organize them.

do you guys have a filing system for the envelopes? stack them? keep them upright in a xerox box with separators? do you have a cabinet that will fit them... etcetera etcetera... ?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

It's best to store the films in a vertical position. After years of laying in stacks, they tend to all meld together. 

String a wire between two walls/polls, and put those little binder clips like this:

Staples.com®. that was easy®.

Slide the metal wire onto your line and clip your kraft envelopes to that.

Simple and works well.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

we use x-ray folders from a local medical supply company. You can also get them from Office depot or staples online. We also have 2 old x-ray cabinets that we store the folders in.

Essentially a bunch of cubes stacked that the folders fit into

The folders usually have area for info.

We name the job, client and all spec of the print on the outside of the folders


----------



## SPN (Jan 4, 2008)

What an idea! I have a friend who spent $1500 on an art storage system that I just made for less then $50.00 from the clip and cable idea. Hopefully I'll get around to posting pics. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## goochlandtees (Nov 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how to convert my letter cabinet into a film storage unit using the depth of the cabinet instead of the width. Any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

i put smaller films in large envelopes.For large films. I role them, and place a rubber band around them then I store them in a filing cabinet.


----------



## theartguy (Aug 27, 2008)

anyone ever seen their inkjet film positives turn yellow over time? we are a film house and do film for a large number of companies, we use mostly all black dmax dye ink and film in an epson 4900 for the majority of small size prints, recently one customer has come to me and almost all of his exposed film has turned YELLOW and bleed around the ink edges, some of the film is 1 year old some if it is only 1 month old, it also seems to be limited to this one customer but is a large amount of film but only about 20% of the film we output overall. we are thinking something is happening when its exposed but so far we are all stumped even the distributor for the ink and film. none of our other customers seem to be affected. his film is stored in a wooden storage cabinet with large manilla envelopes, it mostly affects films that face the back of another film, Im assuming trapping moisture of some kind- however the film itself sits out for days or more before its stored, plenty dry itself the have is yellow like emulsion activator, they are very unhappy with me however is is only their film doing it. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

